

Show HN: Enormous.io – The layer between your app and your database - chrift
http://enormous.io

======
gfxmonk
The front page is very blank on a large monitor - I got the impression it was
waiting for a big chunk of content to load, until I returned some time later
to see it still mostly white.

~~~
chrift
Thanks for your feedback :)

